# Beveler planer



## Carolyne Thrasher (Feb 15, 2019)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/160228...aner-and-beveler?ref=shop_home_active_3&crt=1

Bought this soap planer and beveler and I believe it is worth every penny. Bumpy soap was driving me nuts. So now between one of Buds cutters and this, I’m set!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2019)

I love mine...


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 16, 2019)

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/272...-planer?ref=landingpage_similar_listing_top-2

I got one of these because the blade rusted on my wooden one.
I dont plane my soap but I do bevel the edges slightly.


----------

